# Who can mod out my new gen hds tactical with an xml t-3/t-4 ??



## Mtbmurf (Jun 1, 2011)

What kind of max lumens would i be looking at after the mod?
Would it modify the beam/throw doing this?


----------



## Curt R (Jun 12, 2011)

What LED is in the light now? How much current is the light
capable of delivering? The Cree XPG is the correct LED for 
drive currents under 1.2/1.3 Amps. At 1.5 Amps and up to 3.5
Amps of drive current, the LED is then the Cree XML. There is
no advantage in using the XML at low drive levels. At one Amp
the XPE will deliver the tightest beam pattern followed by the XPG
and then the XML. As for Lumen output, refer to the Cree website
for that info, and then multiply the data sheet info by 0.75 for out
the front power.

Curt


----------

